# Alternative zu diesem Gerät?



## spr3adlink (5. April 2017)

Hallo beisammen,

ich möchte mir ein Netbook kaufen.

Preisrahmen liegt bei 350 Euro wird größtenteils fürs Surfen/Filme schauen genutzt und für die Handlichkeit kommt ein Netbook am Besten in Frage.

Dieser hier ist mir ins Auge gestochen, Linux wird noch ersetzt durch Windows. Meine "Erfahrung" sagt mir, dass ein Vierkerner, wie her der N3710, besser ist als ein Zweikerner. Allerdings spielen hier nur 4GB RAM mit.

Acer TravelMate B117 '('B117-M-P12K')', Notebook schwarz, Linpus Linux

Aus preislicher Sicht wäre auch dieser hier interessant. Hat allerdings nur einen Zweikerner (i3-5005U), dafür 8GB RAM und nicht so handlich klein und nicht passiv Lüfter.

ASUS X540LA-XX312, Notebook schwarz, ohne Betriebssystem

Jetzt stellt sich mir die FRAGE wie viel Unterschied die 4 GB RAM machen und ob die zwei Kerne Unterschied in diesem Fall viel ausmachen.
Benchmarks habe ich schon verglichen, aber die sagen mir, dass die zwei leistungsmäßig ziemlich ähnlich sind (trotz zwei Kernen Unterschied?).

Wenn es leistungstechnisch viel aus macht würde ich mich für den Größeren entscheiden. Habt ihr noch andere Alternativen im Preisrahmen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für Tipps und Meinungen!


----------



## amdahl (5. April 2017)

> Hat allerdings nur einen Zweikerner (i3-5005U)


Nicht "nur". Der ist schneller als ein Pentium N3710.
Ein Netbook ist letzterer mit 15" ja nicht wirklich. Bist du dir halbwegs sicher was du möchtest? Ein Trip zum nächsten Elektromarkt kann da helfen um die Größen richtig einzuschätzen.


----------

